# Close call in Memphis, TN



## Elmore (Mar 15, 2005)

http://www.wmcstations.com/Global/story.asp?S=3076998


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 15, 2005)

I saw the clip this morning on CNN. They didn't show much...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 15, 2005)

He tried to dump the top w/o a rope.

Physical therapist part timming with tree work, looks like an 18 inch but with an estimated 4000# weight.

Very lucky man to have been just pinned.

Looks like a lot of salami cuts, I don't see any hinge on the topping cut....


----------

